# локализация [РЕШЕНО]

## umka69

Собрана gentoo desktop под kde. Затем выполнена локализация консоли, иксов. Собраны кеды после чего полный апдейт. 

Все работает - полная поддержка русского языка. Но как всегда бывает c gentoo возникла проблема.   :Laughing: 

Русский текст из текстовых файлов, созданных на машине с windows NT отображается кракозябрами. Кракозябры как в кедах таки в консоли.

Кто сталкивался? Как бороться?

Конфигурация системы:

ядро - linux x86_64 3.7.10-gentoo (собрано по хендбуку)

DE    - kde

локаризировано по http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Russian_Localization_Guide

keymap="ruwin_ct_sh-UTF-8"

consolefont="ter-k16n"

PS: первый мой топик, не судите строго.   :Smile: Last edited by umka69 on Thu Apr 11, 2013 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pinkbyte

Открывать текст редактором, поддерживающим выбор кодировки, например kwrite. Выбирать кодировку CP1251(или Windows-1251)

----------

## umka69

спасибо, сработало.   :Cool: 

а для консоли? есть ли подходящие консольные редакторы?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> спасибо, сработало.  
> 
> а для консоли? есть ли подходящие консольные редакторы?

 

Можно попробовать менять кодировку терминала, например через luit

----------

